# Horrid Christmas Break, lost 7 bettas :'(



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Before I set off for college I decided I wanted a fish, which turned into 3 fish. 2 male bettas and a female in a divided, heated, planted 10gal tank. Alfonso, Rosie, and Prince Charles. They weren't my first fish but all the others had died and these 3 were the survivors. 
After learning a lot, buying more "toys", meeting Ashley, and 3months I had a 20gal long sorority with 11 girls, 5 boys, 3 goldfish, 2 guppies and a snail. Everyone was doing great, no issues. Then Christmas break hit...

I decided that I had too many fish so I gave the guppies to one of my teachers and so they wouldn't have to travel so far I set the girls up at a friends house that also has a lot of bettas (I infected our dorm). After a week I went to go see how they were doing...

5 of my girls had died and 2 weren't doing too hot, needless to say I put the goldfish back in the pond I got them from and took the remaining girls home to nurture back to health. I also placed to 2 frogs I bought in with them. 1 girl died any way but the other girl (Rosie actually) seems to be thriving and getting better. 

Then Alfonso got sick...Now Alfonso was my special boy. He was a white, wimpy, double tail when I bought him. 
1 night in a heated, 3gal tank and he was a black, HUGE double tail. 
This betta had to be the biggest baby I have ever met and couldn't take the cold to save his life, anything under 75F and he started losing color. He was a majorly picky eater and refused to chase food so if it sank below him he wasn't going to eat it. He loved to show off and flaunt his tail and had such personality...I easily got over the girls (I miss them a lot and I'm upset they died but they're still fish..) but Alfonso was different...

And the very next day my baby betta which had been doing better, swimming around more, eating more, growing, suddenly died also...

This just wasn't a good Christmas for me  and I wanted to put a little memorial in honor of all of them in a place where people would understand. I'm sorry bettas...good bye and I hope you were happy while I had you...


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I am so sorry! I know what it's like to lose a betta, but not so many at once.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know how you feel i lost 4 betta's  am sorry, "we ALL learn from our mistakes and soon we become the best of it" my christmas wasn't either (inner- personal family issues, and lost of betta's) i lost my most precious one of them all my DBT boy lunar  i know how it feels to loose a favorite, may they live on in forever peace.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry about your fishie losses  That must have been hard to take all at once. 

I hope you have better fishie luck in 2012.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your fish  *Hugs for you* I just lost my last Betta fish today that I had for 3 years. Just suddenly with no cause really.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your fish.


----------

